# Turtle pin!



## lupitapliego (Jan 20, 2014)

I think I'm obsessed with turtles/tortoises! Haha this was only 14 bucks! *laughs nervously* I'm not crazy!


----------



## kathyth (Jan 21, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## EvaRose (Jan 21, 2014)

I think I'm obsessed too!! Whatever I see with tortoises or turtles on it... I HAVE to buy!! Haha I'm not crazy either... I hope...!!


----------



## lupitapliego (Jan 21, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Very cute!



Thank youuuu! 




EvaRose said:


> I think I'm obsessed too!! Whatever I see with tortoises or turtles on it... I HAVE to buy!! Haha I'm not crazy either... I hope...!!



I think we all may be a little obsessed  lol but it's OKAY


----------



## Instinct (Jan 22, 2014)

It's adorable!
My turtle/tortoise collection is coming along nicely. Started with just a few figurines and now....it has grown quite a bit.


----------



## lupitapliego (Jan 22, 2014)

Instinct said:


> It's adorable!
> My turtle/tortoise collection is coming along nicely. Started with just a few figurines and now....it has grown quite a bit.



Thanks  
Hahah I only have four or five small figurines, then there's this big statue I bought, and little arts and crafts made out of pipe cleaners! lol


And this pin! [TURTLE]


----------



## wellington (Jan 22, 2014)

Your all nuts. That's why your here. Joining all the rest of the nuts 
Very cute pin.
Another member, don't remember who, has so many tortoise or turtle things it's unreal. Didn't know they made so many.


----------



## lupitapliego (Jan 22, 2014)

wellington said:


> Your all nuts. That's why your here. Joining all the rest of the nuts
> Very cute pin.
> Another member, don't remember who, has so many tortoise or turtle things it's unreal. Didn't know they made so many.



That's what I thought! lol 
Wherever I go I look for turtle related things, my family says I'm obsessed.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 24, 2014)

wellington said:


> Your all nuts. That's why your here. Joining all the rest of the nuts
> Very cute pin.
> Another member, don't remember who, has so many tortoise or turtle things it's unreal. Didn't know they made so many.



Are you talking about me?? My ear just getting itching.

Please take a look "some" of the stuffs of my wife.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-85254.html


----------



## pam (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful pin


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 27, 2014)

*laughs nervously with you*


----------



## JDM4 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm obsessed too. Anything I see Tortoise related I have to buy & other people are buying for me too. I'm so in love with Tortoises. 
Check out my recent tattoo.


----------



## AnnV (Feb 15, 2014)

Love the Tat!
Where did you get the image?

Many years ago, when I was checking out different places to get my first tat, there was a girl in the chair getting this really cool turtle tattoo. I wish I could find one like it. Hers was huge, covering a large portion of her back. I would want much smaller. It was kind of similar to yours, but within the round carapace was the image of earth with countries/oceans outlined in different colors. Very beautiful.


----------



## JDM4 (Feb 17, 2014)

Aaaaw thanks 

The tattooist designed it for me as I couldn't find one I liked online & the lady tattooist actually has 2 tortoises herself. 
She mailed the drawing to me & I loved it so went with it.

That one you have described sounds amazing.
You could explain it to the tattooist & I'm sure they could put something together for u.

My tattooist had never done a tortoise before so she loved it.

X


----------

